# net use /delete issue



## vasuneelagiri (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi All,
I am connecting and disconnecting to a shared drive using "net use" and calling this inside a VB.net application using Shell command. This is serving my purpose, but the problem is when I use "net session" it shows all the connections that I previously made and disconnected. I am not sure about "net session" command, Is it the expected behaviour or the connections still exists even after calling "net use /delete" command. When I open explorer I don't see any mapped drives. Please comment on this. 
Thanks & Regards
VasuNeelagiri


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I believe that's normal, I see several computers when I do a NET SESSION, and I have no mapped drives.


----------



## vasuneelagiri (Jul 13, 2006)

thanks for your reply. The server I am mapping to has some license issues, there is a limit to the number of concurrent connections can be made. They complain that my application is exceeding the number connections alloted for mapping. Is there is any better way of unmapping the network drive than "net use" which will not have any traces in "net session"? please advice.

Best regards - VasuNeelagiri


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not that I know of.


----------

